# Got my collar from still water today



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

I called Shane and I ordered the heavy duty 5 ply collar on Monday,
And I got it today its a nice collar,iam glad I got it.
And I called him back and he is makeing me a heavy duty leash.
He does great work,and its nice to support somebody who takes pride in his workmen ship and its made in the USA plus he is cool.
Hats off to still water


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Tazz said:


> I called Shane and I ordered the heavy duty 5 ply collar on Monday,
> And I got it today its a nice collar,iam glad I got it.
> And I called him back and he is makeing me a heavy duty leash.
> He does great work,and its nice to support somebody who takes pride in his workmen ship and its made in the USA plus he is cool.
> Hats off to still water


I've had mine 4 years they are awesome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Fletcher had to play with it for a while before I got it on him lol.
4 years that's awseome


----------

